# Turkey lease....... Available..... Dodge county



## dgrenke2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Milan GA


75% clearcutt with Finger of hardwood trees going thru some hard wood bottom with creek and 2 acre pond surround by pines. my feeder run everyday
220 acre $850.00
text or inbox 8634121871


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 12, 2017)

are you willing to cut off the feeders during turkey season?


----------



## 20dewbreaker12 (Jan 20, 2017)

Who all hunts it?


----------

